# Slingshot Rifle Custom



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

My first project rifle custom ,rubber thera band gold 4 each side , rubber speargun 20 mm














sorry my english


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty cool! How does it work?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting and nice! How does it shoot?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

youtube video please


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HOW DOES IT SHOOT?


----------



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm making a video showing the operation


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're wasting a lot of energy having the speer gun forks so wide. Consider narrowing them.


----------



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

speed4600 said:


> My first project rifle custom ,rubber thera band gold 4 each side , rubber speargun 20 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

its a good looking base model for sure, a few tweeks and it will be awesome


----------



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Speargun rubber is not practical, low efficiency unless used on something as heavy as a harpoon or so. And Hrawk, maybe he designed it that way so he could be able to draw the speargun rubber?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All I can say is, Wow that's dangerous.... it is well made but you should put a short prod on the front and a foot platform on the bottom of the sliding part... load/cock it while aiming at the ground, not aiming at your head.


----------



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> All I can say is, Wow that's dangerous.... it is well made but you should put a short prod on the front and a foot platform on the bottom of the sliding part... load/cock it while aiming at the ground, not aiming at your head.


is safe has been tested more than 50 once; I will make changes


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> All I can say is, Wow that's dangerous.... it is well made but you should put a short prod on the front and a foot platform on the bottom of the sliding part... load/cock it while aiming at the ground, not aiming at your head.


that does look dangerous as ****.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

speed4600 said:


> All I can say is, Wow that's dangerous.... it is well made but you should put a short prod on the front and a foot platform on the bottom of the sliding part... load/cock it while aiming at the ground, not aiming at your head.


is safe has been tested more than 50 once; I will make changes
[/quote]

I think the point is. The way you have it now, that IF your get premature release while cocking, the ammo will shoot towards your head. Cocking it towards the ground, accidents will go away from you.

You wouldn't cock a firearm with the barrel pointing at you, right?

Awesome design, after your change it will be ideal.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta say that is a sweet rig. Don't care if you have to wear an old WW II helmet when you load it - hope you refine it to the point that an accidental discharge will only leave a mark, not a scar.

Al


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

well done mate it looks great could i please ask 2 things 1. how did you attach the pouch to the speargun rubber and how did you do it to the frame as well ?? 2. my second question is what is the quadroupal theraband gold used for ?? thanks for any answer and for sharing

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep us posted. Seems really interesting.


----------



## speed4600 (Nov 22, 2011)

kingmurphy said:


> well done mate it looks great could i please ask 2 things 1. how did you attach the pouch to the speargun rubber and how did you do it to the frame as well ?? 2. my second question is what is the quadroupal theraband gold used for ?? thanks for any answer and for sharing
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


used standard wishbone to speargun; line special to speargun.
theraband gold for ammo Normal


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

could be a matter of time ... 
.
.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------

